
Consistent Hashing with Clojure - llambda
http://nakkaya.com/2010/05/05/consistent-hashing-with-clojure/
======
siculars
This is a common approach popularized in the Amazon Dynamo paper [0]. Riak[1]
is a nosql datastore that derives technical and philosophical underpinnings
from that paper and is written in erlang.

[0] [http://s3.amazonaws.com/AllThingsDistributed/sosp/amazon-
dyn...](http://s3.amazonaws.com/AllThingsDistributed/sosp/amazon-dynamo-
sosp2007.pdf)

[1] <http://basho.com/>

